# C : Questions sur Xcode



## SecondFox (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en première année d'école d'ingénieur et on apprends le C. Sauf que voila CodeBlocks ne fonctionnant pas bien (du tout) sur mac j'ai donc téléchargé Xcode. Sauf que voila, certaines chose ne marchent semblent-il pas très bien. J'ai donc plusieurs petites questions !
Est-il possible d'afficher la console dans une fenêtre à part lors du lancement du build du programme ?
Le compilateur C est-il bien fonctionnel ?
Je suis bien évidement preneur de toutes petites astuces, conseils et remarques 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nyx0uf (8 Novembre 2012)

> Est-il possible d'afficher la console dans une fenêtre à part lors du lancement du build du programme ?



Sûrement en configurant les behaviors dans les préférences.



> Le compilateur C est-il bien fonctionnel ?



Y a + 600000 sur les app store, mais non le compilateur n'est pas fonctionnel


----------



## ntx (8 Novembre 2012)

Xcode sans un compilateur C fonctionel ne servirait pas à grand chose, ça ne serait guère qu'un super "TextEdit"


----------



## brucetp (6 Décembre 2012)

SecondFox a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis en première année d'école d'ingénieur et on apprends le C. Sauf que voila CodeBlocks ne fonctionnant pas bien (du tout) sur mac j'ai donc téléchargé Xcode. Sauf que voila, certaines chose ne marchent semblent-il pas très bien. J'ai donc plusieurs petites questions !
> Est-il possible d'afficher la console dans une fenêtre à part lors du lancement du build du programme ?
> Le compilateur C est-il bien fonctionnel ?
> ...



Je suis aussi en école d'ingé, je me sers de NetBeans. Et ça marche nickel.

Autre chose : perso, j'ai installé le XCode dispo sur le cd d'install de mon mac et ensuite j'ai mis à jour. XCode te permet en fait d'avoir les compilateurs mais je trouve que c'est une usine à gaz.

Lien vers NetBeans


----------



## mcjoe (15 Janvier 2013)

Parce que netbeans c'est pas usine à gaz non plus


----------



## brucetp (15 Janvier 2013)

mcjoe a dit:


> Parce que netbeans c'est pas usine à gaz non plus



Merci pour ta contribution construite et argumentée.

"Je trouve", ça fait référence à mon ressenti durant l'utilisation des deux logiciels, c'est pas une vérité générale mais un avis personnel. Si les considérations personnelles qui diffèrent des tiennes te semblent bonnes à mettre à la poubelle, un conseil : arrête les forums!

Pour revenir au sujet : mon expérience avec NetBeans est basée sur le pack c++, le pack le moins volumineux (de mémoire) donc il est peut être plus véloce à l'utilisation.


----------

